# Property Search near Nuremberg



## ChristieEngel (Mar 29, 2021)

We are relocating to Nuremberg/Erlangen area in a few months and looking for the best sites/apps to search for property rentals? There are so many options on the internet, just thought to check here for the best ones to use... thanks!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ChristieEngel said:


> We are relocating to Nuremberg/Erlangen area in a few months and looking for the best sites/apps to search for property rentals? There are so many options on the internet, just thought to check here for the best ones to use... thanks!


Are you moving for a job? If so, is your employer not providing relocation assistance? They will know where works best in relation to the company's location.

In any case:

immobilienscout24.de 

if you don't mind paying an agent for doing pretty much nothing or

ebay-kleinanzeigen.de

mostly for people who are desperate to break their lease and find somebody to take over (that's often quite short notice).

Note that German apartments often seem empty/bare to expats. We bring our own light fixtures, curtains, often even our own kitchens. Landlords don't have to provide carpet or laminate or anything, so you may see some bare concrete or really ugly wooden floor boards that have been painted over dozens of times over the last 150 years without moving the area rug. It can be stressful and expensive when first moving in and having none of that on hand.

Furnished rentals are expensive and rare.

Depending on your situation it might be better to first sublet from somebody on sabbatical or similar so you can find out where you really want to stay. This of course has its own pitfalls.
Craigslist often works for that because Germans are not really aware of its existence and it's expat to expat (bigger fish, smaller pond).

Is this move going to be for a year or less or long term? If it's just short term then this might be of use:



https://www.wg-gesucht.de/wohnungen-und-haeuser-in-Nurnberg.96.2+3.1.0.html


----------

